# Scottish Meet, Dunkeld 08 - PICS!



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Well here's me as the roving photographer, reporting after Day 1 of the Scottish Meet at Dunkeld. Sitting with a lager after a hard days shooting at, basically anything that moved!









Calamity *jugs* and the James Family ride again!









We suspected *saint* was cheating when we saw the instructor operating him by remote control!









*trev* had a slight unfair advantage due to his age and failing eyesight ..









The posse and their horses









Trying my hand at an arty shot .. :?









*Juggernot jugs* has had to resort to extreme measures to transport her push bike around .. !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks for those ,I really enjoyed work today


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Looks as if you are enjoying yourselves (get a pic of Daves jumper/jacket) Keep posting the pic's


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Looks fun!

Saint have you changed since last Friday? Seem to remember the Drunken Monkey T-Shirt. :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks to Helen for arranging a great weekend. Weather was magic, drive was fun, and banter was on top form again.

Roll on the next one.

Pics to follow once I've sorted them all out.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John C said:


> Looks fun!
> 
> Saint have you changed since last Friday? Seem to remember the Drunken Monkey T-Shirt. :wink:


O_O

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - my underpants showing again?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nobody missing any bits after the shootout?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Everyone that shot - please raise your left arm and point to where it hurts :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Everyone that shot - please raise your left arm and point to where it hurts :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] Hi there, well we finally all got home after having a fantastic weekend. Also have to say the weather was brilliant. The [smiley=rifle.gif] was a great experience for one and all.

I would like to thank everybody ie: Rab, Trev, Evelyn Dave, anna, Johnathon, Mathew and junior oh and me of course jj who turned up this weekend, also a thank q to Rab for his help in helping me organise it.

The Hotel was first class with excellent rooms, good food and a great atmosphere, got to confess nobody had the bottle to sing in the karaoke mind you but saying that Mr [smiley=fireman.gif] was humming in the corner with his feet tapping tho, ha ha. Its true what they say, all good things come to an end. This is just the beginning.............................Lets make the next one soon............

Thanks again boys and girls............. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Hope you all got home safely. cheery.........................jj[/b]


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] Hi there, well we finally all got home after having a fantastic weekend. Also have to say the weather was brilliant. The [smiley=rifle.gif] was a great experience for one and all.

I would like to thank everybody ie: Rab, Trev, Evelyn Dave, anna, Johnathon, Mathew and junior oh and me of course jj who turned up this weekend, also a thank q to Rab for his help in helping me organise it.

The Hotel was first class with excellent rooms, good food and a great atmosphere, got to confess nobody had the bottle to sing in the karaoke mind you but saying that Mr [smiley=fireman.gif] was humming in the corner with his feet tapping tho, ha ha. Its true what they say, all good things come to an end. This is just the beginning.............................Lets make the next one soon............

Thanks again boys and girls............. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Hope you all got home safely. cheery.........................jj[/b]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WOW must have been really good :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank's to Helen for a great weekend, as for the weather it just topped it off will post pics when i get them all down loaded


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

looked like a great day out guys, sorry i couldnt be there


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Trev, Pictures are awsome mate. Great photos, great weather, great company what more could you ask for............JJ [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] cheery........


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

some more pics.....





































...these plus all the rest are available here: http://www.tt-arena.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=8


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Some great pics there, *Mon* and thanks for the link :wink:

OK, here's a selection of mine from Day 2 ..









The scenery around Glencoe is arguably among the best you'll find in the UK and we got fab weather for it all









Reduced to four for the Sunday but still a great drive! 8)









Helen (aka *Juggernot jugs*) will probably kill me for this pic but she couldn't help but show off her new Audi rings on er windbreak .. :roll:

ps - *trev* mate, that one you got of me driving into the glen is great - pictures just don't do this area of God's country any justice.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

the guy wasn't too happy when we started taking photo's like this......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> the guy wasn't too happy when we started taking photo's like this......


 Ahh no wonder he was hitting the ODD one, :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

some more pics


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks for the "day" JJ was nice change and weather was great.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Thanks for the "day" JJ was nice change and weather was great.


 can you lift your arm yet :lol:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Hi Saint, your more than welcome pal. I am glad you turned up and had a good time, you should have stayed till the Sunday you would have had a ball. The trip on Sunday, back down the road was a success, stopped of at Fort William for fish n chips and the weather and scenery was beautiful. Hope to see you and your partner at the next one.

Cheery.. JJ [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

trev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the "day" JJ was nice change and weather was great.
> ...


OFC - I can even move my right one too.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Juggernot jugs said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Hi Saint, your more than welcome pal. I am glad you turned up and had a good time, you should have stayed till the Sunday you would have had a ball. The trip on Sunday, back down the road was a success, stopped of at Fort William for fish n chips and the weather and scenery was beautiful. Hope to see you and your partner at the next one.
> 
> Cheery.. JJ [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Ta - now it's time to delegate the, dare I mention it, karting to big JC O_O or atleast I'd help to.... it's "brill" fun and worth every penny if we can get the numbers (atleast 15 to 20)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Juggernot jugs said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Hi Saint, your more than welcome pal. I am glad you turned up and had a good time, you should have stayed till the Sunday you would have had a ball. The trip on Sunday, back down the road was a success, stopped of at Fort William for fish n chips and the weather and scenery was beautiful. Hope to see you and your partner at the next one.
> ...


I'm in for karting 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Juggernot jugs said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Hi Saint, your more than welcome pal. I am glad you turned up and had a good time, you should have stayed till the Sunday you would have had a ball. The trip on Sunday, back down the road was a success, stopped of at Fort William for fish n chips and the weather and scenery was beautiful. Hope to see you and your partner at the next one.
> ...


 good lad saint knew you would do it :lol: count me in


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Hi Saint, your more than welcome pal. I am glad you turned up and had a good time, you should have stayed till the Sunday you would have had a ball. The trip on Sunday, back down the road was a success, stopped of at Fort William for fish n chips and the weather and scenery was beautiful. Hope to see you and your partner at the next one.
> 
> Cheery.. JJ [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


 did you see any speed cameras at any of the villages we went through 
:?: :?:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Hi Saint,

Im up for the karting This time I think we should have a weeeeeeee wager on it. What do you think. See who can handle the competition, women against men, ha ha. Where are you suggesting? Tranent by any chance, or there is the Karting at Deans which is in Livingston. Either way put my name on the list. Will you be making it a saturday? [smiley=thumbsup.gif] hopefully that will suit everybody. Is there a place beside you?

cheery.. JJ


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Lst time, JC will vouch for this, the dear wee wimen got a big helping hand...... :x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

But ofc karting - would be good to get a "hands-up" and a general indication on time of year. We can then take it from there.


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Saint, If you can get numbers for the Karting, Ill lay on a BBQ. I done a weeeeeeee bit retail therapy in B&Q yesterday and went to the expense and bought a new gas BBQ. So everybody if your reading this, the BBQ is at my place afterwards. We shall just have to arrange when this is going to happen. Any saturday after May would suit me.

*REQUIRED* one mechanic to build BBQ

*REQUIRED* one Chef to do the cooking

So everybody lets get this ball rolling and get organised, before some people fly off to some sunnier climates. *IM NOT ORGANISING THIS ONE, IVE JUST DONE DUNKELD* im offering to do the BBQ

*OR* Have a day at the beach and have games etc with BBQ, just an idea...........................

Cheery JJ.

*BANK HOLIDAY MONDAY* does anybody fancy a wee blast down the east coast tomorrow, sorry I know its extremely short notice, just dont want to waste the day if the weather is nice.......... [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi jj evelyn's working the morra & ive got a job on at star, sorry
try this link jj---- photobucket.com/register see if you can down load your pic's


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> BANK HOLIDAY MONDAY does anybody fancy a wee blast down the east coast tomorrow, sorry I know its extremely short notice, just dont want to waste the day if the weather is nice..........


Am either heading east or west - as yet undecided..... if west was going to go down to Campbeltown (or area) and hike along Machrihanish beach (or something)... East..not that sure of where to go.


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Saint, sorry never got back to you re: run, I ended up loosing track of time, as I was catching up on a few jobs in the garden. Got to say its loooooooooooking good now, so thats its ready for the BBQ once you have organised the Go Karting ha ha. Any ideas on when you are proposing to have it?

cheery....jj

*LETS GET THE [smiley=whip.gif] AS SOON AS*


----------

